# PX4 Storm Compact 9mm & Surefire X300



## ezridermn (Jan 25, 2013)

Will a Surefire X300 light mount on a PX4 Storm Compact 9mm. Do you have one like this mounted on your pistol? If so would you please post a picture of it? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------

